# Fabregas to Chelsea



## Fish (Jun 5, 2014)

Never thought he'd go back to Arsenal, great direct replacement for Frank Lampard.

http://talksport.com/football/done-deal-fabregas-agrees-chelsea-move-14060594543


----------



## guest100718 (Jun 5, 2014)

Unlikely to happen.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 5, 2014)

Fish said:



			Never thought he'd go back to Arsenal, great direct replacement for Frank Lampard.

http://talksport.com/football/done-deal-fabregas-agrees-chelsea-move-14060594543

Click to expand...

If fabregas loves arsenal and barca as much as he says. Then it won't happen. If he loves money more then it will.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 5, 2014)

Done deal according to press today 33mill joining Costa (32) not bad swaps for Luiz and Lukakuo! 

Slipped out at Spanish team presser yesterday by Pique.

Arsenal have 1st dibs but no Likey!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 5, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			Unlikely to happen.
		
Click to expand...

Confident enough to join STu C in woollies window? . :rofl:


----------



## guest100718 (Jun 5, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			Done deal according to press today 33mill joining Costa (32) not bad swaps for Luiz and Lukakuo! 

Slipped out at Spanish team presser yesterday by Pique.

Arsenal have 1st dibs but no Likey!
		
Click to expand...

To many done deals over the years that have never happened means I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 5, 2014)

Bizarrely, it appears nobody else is interested?


----------



## guest100718 (Jun 5, 2014)

Moyes wanted him, but he's gone. Arsenal have Ozil, liverpool probably cant afford him. city dont need him, although that could change i guess.

That doesnt really leave much choice in England...


----------



## ToddM1985 (Jun 5, 2014)

Cannot understand why Arsenal haven't snapped him up, Fabregas and Ozil would be unreal.


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 5, 2014)

ToddM1985 said:



			Cannot understand why Arsenal haven't snapped him up, Fabregas and Ozil would be unreal.
		
Click to expand...

Not really. What arsenal need most is a pacey attack. Without that Ozil has nothing to work off, and neither would Fab.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 5, 2014)

Would be an excellent signing IMO. Luiz & De Bruyne out,Costa & Fabregas in plus money in the bank.


----------



## Rooter (Jun 5, 2014)

True or not, its still funny!


----------



## guest100718 (Jun 5, 2014)

The arse have said they are not interested, that doesnt leave many options in england


----------



## richart (Jun 6, 2014)

Rooter said:



			True or not, its still funny!

View attachment 10868

Click to expand...

 Your avatar and guest100718's look rather similar.:rofl:


----------



## Rooter (Jun 6, 2014)

richart said:



			Your avatar and guest100718's look rather similar.:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Mine is a homage to paddys.


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 6, 2014)

Seems all a conspiracy theory to me!

Arsenal had the 'first refusal' clause in his contract with Barca, so were offered when he was made available.

I'm sure the possibility of him going elsewhere in England was part of the consideration when the offer was declined.

Just the sort of mischief Maureen would enjoy though! :rofl: And doesn't mean it won't happen!


----------



## guest100718 (Jun 12, 2014)

Its a done deal, worth it just to see the sad arse fans crying at the site of him in a Chelsea shirt.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 12, 2014)

Fabregas: "Everyone knows that Arsenal had the first option to sign me. They decided not to take this option and therefore it wasn't meant to be. I wish them well in the future.â€ #CFC #AFC


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 12, 2014)

I know Arsenal have a glut of good midfielders but it does still surprise me that Wenger didn't snap Fabregas up. Perhaps wage/agent demands had something to do with it or simply Wenger doesn't think Fabregas is still the player he once was? Strange also that Barca allowed him to go, you would think they could do with keeping him.

Not sure but only time will tell whether it was a good decision not to buy.


----------



## jp5 (Jun 12, 2014)

sawtooth said:



			I know Arsenal have a glut of good midfielders but it does still surprise me that Wenger didn't snap Fabregas up. Perhaps wage/agent demands had something to do with it or simply Wenger doesn't think Fabregas is still the player he once was? Strange also that Barca allowed him to go, you would think they could do with keeping him.
		
Click to expand...

Arsenal may have a glut of good midfielders but Cesc is a world class midfielder. Lunacy from Wenger not to bring him back, but then sadly that's all I now expect of the man.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 12, 2014)

jp5 said:



			Arsenal may have a glut of good midfielders but Cesc is a world class midfielder. Lunacy from Wenger not to bring him back, but then sadly that's all I now expect of the man.
		
Click to expand...

I'd not be surprised if wenger was in for him, arsenal only had first option on buy back. Fabregas didn't have to accept any offer they made him. 

He he left to win trophies, arsenal even after the fa cup are less of a certainty for trophies tha Chelsea.


----------



## jp5 (Jun 12, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			I'd not be surprised if wenger was in for him, arsenal only had first option on buy back. Fabregas didn't have to accept any offer they made him. 

He he left to win trophies, arsenal even after the fa cup are less of a certainty for trophies tha Chelsea.
		
Click to expand...

Fabregas: "Yes, everyone knows that Arsenal had the first option to sign me. They decided not to take up this option and therefore it wasn't meant to be. I wish them well in the future."

Arsene had first refusal and declined to take it. Probably in retribution for the way he left, knowing how stubborn Wenger is. Not surprising though from the man who has kept the likes of Diaby and Bendter on for 9 years each!

Fabregas no doubt is an improvement on the current offerings and whilst there are other areas in more need of strengthening, I think it's madness to not bring him in.

I'm sure we'll sign some French wonderkid from Ligue1 on the deadline day though, so there's that to look forward to.


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 12, 2014)

jp5 said:



			Fabregas: "Yes, everyone knows that Arsenal had the first option to sign me. They decided not to take up this option and therefore it wasn't meant to be. I wish them well in the future."

Arsene had first refusal and declined to take it. Probably in retribution for the way he left, knowing how stubborn Wenger is. Not surprising though from the man who has kept the likes of Diaby and Bendter on for 9 years each!

Fabregas no doubt is an improvement on the current offerings and whilst there are other areas in more need of strengthening, I think it's madness to not bring him in.

I'm sure we'll sign some French wonderkid from Ligue1 on the deadline day though, so there's that to look forward to.
		
Click to expand...

There must be some very good reason, I don't believe for one second that pride has anything to do with it.  I don't think Fabregas left in a way that put Wengers nose out of place - they have utmost respect for each other.  It might possibly be something to do with FFP rules , if Wenger plans to spend a lot this Summer he might not be able to balance the books with Fabregas as well.

I think Keown said the other week that Wenger would not want to block progress of some of the current, younger midfielders in the team that are still developing. That might happen because Fab would want to play all of the time. That sounds plausible.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 12, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			I'd not be surprised if wenger was in for him, arsenal only had first option on buy back. Fabregas didn't have to accept any offer they made him. 

He he left to win trophies, arsenal even after the fa cup are less of a certainty for trophies tha Chelsea.
		
Click to expand...

See post #18


----------



## jp5 (Jun 12, 2014)

sawtooth said:



			There must be some very good reason, I don't believe for one second that pride has anything to do with it.  I don't think Fabregas left in a way that put Wengers nose out of place - they have utmost respect for each other.  It might possibly be something to do with FFP rules , if Wenger plans to spend a lot this Summer he might not be able to balance the books with Fabregas as well.

I think Keown said the other week that Wenger would not want to block progress of some of the current, younger midfielders in the team that are still developing. That might happen because Fab would want to play all of the time. That sounds plausible.
		
Click to expand...

I'd rather Arsenal got back to their ways of challenging for the league instead of continuing to be Wenger's youth development project, which hasn't turned out well so far.

Perhaps Wenger is saving his pennies for a late summer blowout on a top quality striker and defensive midfielder, but quite frankly I doubt it. We've seen it all before, Wenger doesn't like to buy in World Cup years as the market is overheated and signings will be left until the last minute as the World Cup dominates the summer.

It wouldn't surprise me to see Arsenal start the season without a major signing as Wenger will have seen last year's FA Cup & 4th Place double as vindication of his project, and Diaby returning will be like a new signing (again). We'll start the season well, be unlucky with a few major injuries (with the paper thin squad having no depth to it) and drift off the title pace into contention for the 4th place trophy again. Repeat ad nauseam!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 12, 2014)

Wenger definitely needs to strengthen in other areas,if he hadn't signed Ozil I reckon he'd have been in for Fabregas.


----------



## Rumpokid (Jun 12, 2014)

Barcelona did not want him..So he has come back to England to get back on the gravy train..Sorry Arsenal and Chelsea fans,but that is how it is.


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 12, 2014)

Rumpokid said:



			Barcelona did not want him..So he has come back to England to get back on the gravy train..Sorry Arsenal and Chelsea fans,but that is how it is.
		
Click to expand...


Sorry, Fab is a fantastic player. Why barca want to get rid of him I have no idea. They are idiots, who keep playing him out of position. Would I love to see him back at arsenal? Yes. But not at the expense of a dm, gk, striker, and a right wing. We need pace, pace, and more pace. Especially up front.
Is cesc better than ozil? No. Similar. But he is better than cazorla, wilshere, rocky, etc.

If arsenal don't buy, then it's an opportunity wasted. If they do, then he's a 30m luxury they didn't really need. He will add to chelski though. He would add to any one.


----------



## jp5 (Jun 12, 2014)

murphthemog said:



			Sorry, Fab is a fantastic player. Why barca want to get rid of him I have no idea. They are idiots, who keep playing him out of position. Would I love to see him back at arsenal? Yes. But not at the expense of a dm, gk, striker, and a right wing. We need pace, pace, and more pace. Especially up front.
*Is cesc better than ozil? No.* Similar. But he is better than cazorla, wilshere, rocky, etc.

If arsenal don't buy, then it's an opportunity wasted. If they do, then he's a 30m luxury they didn't really need. He will add to chelski though. He would add to any one.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't say that yet. Cesc carried the team on his own on a number of occasions, haven't seen the same from Ozil yet. Still settling in perhaps, but doesn't strike me as the type of player that stands up to be counted when it's needed.


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 12, 2014)

jp5 said:



			I wouldn't say that yet. Cesc carried the team on his own on a number of occasions, haven't seen the same from Ozil yet. Still settling in perhaps, but doesn't strike me as the type of player that stands up to be counted when it's needed.
		
Click to expand...

Maureen rates Ozil. I'm not a Maureen fan, but I think he knows his footy.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 13, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			See post #18
		
Click to expand...

Fabregas has also said he'd never play for another english team and that Mourinho is the architect of anti football. So I'd not worry too much what a footballer says to the press. 

Fabreags wants to to win and has a better chance if that at Chelsea. Just because arsenal had refusal on him doesn't mean he'd have joined them. He's just saying the right thing to keep arsenal fans onside.


----------



## Fish (Jun 13, 2014)

http://www.chelseafc.com/news-article/article/3900704?cid=DM5901&bid=71440171

_'I do feel that I have unfinished business in the Premier League and now is the right time to return.

'I considered all the other offers very carefully and I firmly believe that Chelsea is the best choice. *They match my footballing ambitions with their hunger and desire to win trophies*. They have an amazing squad of players and an incredible manager. I am fully committed to this team and I can't wait to start playing.'_

What does that say about Arsenal?


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 13, 2014)

Fish said:



http://www.chelseafc.com/news-article/article/3900704?cid=DM5901&bid=71440171

_'I do feel that I have unfinished business in the Premier League and now is the right time to return.

'I considered all the other offers very carefully and I firmly believe that Chelsea is the best choice. *They match my footballing ambitions with their hunger and desire to win trophies*. They have an amazing squad of players and an incredible manager. I am fully committed to this team and I can't wait to start playing.'_

What does that say about Arsenal?
		
Click to expand...

No different than any  other 'marketing speak'!

He could have made the same statement with 'Chelsea' replaced by 'Arsenal' - or any of several others!

Any fan, of any team, who actually believes the sort of insincere mush that gets spouted at these times is simply daft! 

But a good move all round imo. May not score as many goals as Lampard, but probably more creative.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 13, 2014)

Fabregas is a great player, watched him form a youngster.
Very good signing for Chelski, perhaps the missing link.


----------



## jp5 (Jun 13, 2014)

murphthemog said:



			Maureen rates Ozil. I'm not a Maureen fan, but I think he knows his footy.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't see Mourinho splashing out Â£42million on him though! No way would he fit in there, doesn't have the work ethic for a Chelsea side.


----------



## RW1986 (Jun 13, 2014)

Delighted to see that signing. I hope he does well at Chelsea.


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 13, 2014)

Fish said:



			What does that say about Arsenal?
		
Click to expand...

It says that Arsenal are not just going to buy a player because he used to play for the team, he obviously doesn't fit into Wenger's plans. Who knows only time will tell whether that decision comes back to haunt him.

Happy to have the same Â£10 bet as last year Fish?


----------



## Fish (Jun 13, 2014)

sawtooth said:



			It says that Arsenal are not just going to buy a player because he used to play for the team, he obviously doesn't fit into Wenger's plans. Who knows only time will tell whether that decision comes back to haunt him.

Happy to have the same Â£10 bet as last year Fish?
		
Click to expand...

Does anyone know or understand Wengers plans :mmm:

Was the bet you'll finish above us, I can't fully remember?


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 13, 2014)

Fish said:



			Does anyone know or understand Wengers plans :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

I believe it's along the lines of...find a way to.....

1. Make a Profit
2. Qualify for Champions League

He's been extremely successful at both those over the last 20 years!


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 13, 2014)

jp5 said:



			Didn't see Mourinho splashing out Â£42million on him though! No way would he fit in there, doesn't have the work ethic for a Chelsea side.
		
Click to expand...

Seemed to get plenty of minutes under Mourinho at Madrid though didn't he?


----------



## JCW (Jun 13, 2014)

He left Arsenal for his Boy hood club coz they loved him and they were his 1st love , he was loved at Arsenal but choose to go to Baca just like Song , Grass was greener then now its the same grass and both are no longer wanted at both clubs , so he is going to chelski to play for boring Jose who won nothing last year , big fat zero now it seems the owner is looking to buy a spainish club , is this the end for chelsea , no mega bucks owner and what have chelski got , oh yeah they got boring jose , it was justice his boring safety 1st style won him nothing and Wenger did not call him a loser as he has more class then jose to do that , so fab is welcome to go to chelski , pass his best anyway and not worth 150k a week  ........................EYG


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 13, 2014)

JCW said:



			now it seems the owner is looking to buy a spainish club , is this the end for chelsea , no mega bucks owner and what have chelski got , oh yeah they got boring jose , it was justice his boring safety 1st style won him nothing and Wenger did not call him a loser as he has more class then jose to do that , so fab is welcome to go to chelski , pass his best anyway and not worth 150k a week  ........................EYG
		
Click to expand...

Well, the owner also owns a Russian club, so likelihood is that he'll keep Chelsea too! A Spanish club just gives him another place to play with his toys - and legitimise a load of Russian bounty! Arsenal's ownership is an interesting and eclectic mix of opportunists too! west Ham's owners were Porn kings. Tottingham's owner lives in a tax haven! There doesn't seem to be a 'clean' big(-ish) club in London!


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 13, 2014)

JCW said:



			He left Arsenal for his Boy hood club coz they loved him and they were his 1st love , he was loved at Arsenal but choose to go to Baca just like Song , Grass was greener then now its the same grass and both are no longer wanted at both clubs , so he is going to chelski to play for boring Jose who won nothing last year , big fat zero now it seems the owner is looking to buy a spainish club , is this the end for chelsea , no mega bucks owner and what have chelski got , oh yeah they got boring jose , it was justice his boring safety 1st style won him nothing and Wenger did not call him a loser as he has more class then jose to do that , so fab is welcome to go to chelski , pass his best anyway and not worth 150k a week  ........................EYG
		
Click to expand...

So one season win nothing and Chelsea are a joke. All this coz arsenal finally won a gift wrapped fa cup?


----------



## jp5 (Jun 14, 2014)

JCW said:



			He left Arsenal for his Boy hood club coz they loved him and they were his 1st love , he was loved at Arsenal but choose to go to Baca just like Song , Grass was greener then now its the same grass and both are no longer wanted at both clubs , so he is going to chelski to play for boring Jose who won nothing last year , big fat zero now it seems the owner is looking to buy a spainish club , is this the end for chelsea , no mega bucks owner and what have chelski got , oh yeah they got boring jose , it was justice his boring safety 1st style won him nothing and Wenger did not call him a loser as he has more class then jose to do that , so fab is welcome to go to chelski , pass his best anyway and not worth 150k a week  ........................EYG
		
Click to expand...

I wish Wenger had some idea of safety first to avoid the annual thrashings at any of the big teams.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 14, 2014)

JCW said:



			He left Arsenal for his Boy hood club coz they loved him and they were his 1st love , he was loved at Arsenal but choose to go to Baca just like Song , Grass was greener then now its the same grass and both are no longer wanted at both clubs , so he is going to chelski to play for boring Jose who won nothing last year , big fat zero now it seems the owner is looking to buy a spainish club , is this the end for chelsea , no mega bucks owner and what have chelski got , oh yeah they got boring jose , it was justice his boring safety 1st style won him nothing and Wenger did not call him a loser as he has more class then jose to do that , so fab is welcome to go to chelski , pass his best anyway and not worth 150k a week  ........................EYG
		
Click to expand...

This post is a joke.


----------



## JCW (Jun 15, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			This post is a joke.
		
Click to expand...

Sour grapes from a chelski fan , got jose back and spent lots but won nothing , will things change next year , you never know but you have a manager in jose who does not do being humble , if he was that great a manager or the special one why does he not go to a small club that does not have millions for him to spent and show us how great he is , fear of being a loser , fab is not worth 150k a week , no footballer is


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 15, 2014)

JCW said:



			Sour grapes from a chelski fan , got jose back and spent lots but won nothing , will things change next year , you never know but you have a manager in jose who does not do being humble , if he was that great a manager or the special one why does he not go to a small club that does not have millions for him to spent and show us how great he is , fear of being a loser , fab is not worth 150k a week , no footballer is
		
Click to expand...


----------



## JCW (Jun 15, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			So one season win nothing and Chelsea are a joke. All this coz arsenal finally won a gift wrapped fa cup?
		
Click to expand...


Arsenal have been a great club for a very long time and have won lots , in 5 years  time and it will be 100 years in the top division of english football , chelsea only been a big club in the last few years and only while the russian is there , once he leaves , what then ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 15, 2014)

JCW said:



			Arsenal have been a great club for a very long time and have won lots , in 5 years  time and it will be 100 years in the top division of english football , chelsea only been a big club in the last few years and only while the russian is there , once he leaves , what then ?
		
Click to expand...


He has been there ten years now - think it's time to realise he isn't leaving 

Arsenal are a decent club - going 9 years winning nothing was very poor


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 15, 2014)

JCW said:



			Arsenal have been a great club for a very long time and have won lots , in 5 years  time and it will be 100 years in the top division of english football , chelsea only been a big club in the last few years and only while the russian is there , once he leaves , what then ?
		
Click to expand...

Well if we want to spout of history, I presume you know arsenals old nick name? They were happy to be called the Bank of England when they paid top wedge. Chelsea weren't as big as you but were still getting trophies prior to roman. 

Your post just comes across as bitter fella. Arsenal are still small fry compared to Liverpool and UTD.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 15, 2014)

JCW said:



			Sour grapes from a chelski fan , got jose back and spent lots but won nothing , will things change next year , you never know but you have a manager in jose who does not do being humble , if he was that great a manager 

 or the special one why does he not go to a small club that does not have millions for him to spent and show us how great he is , fear of being a loser , fab is not worth 150k a week , no footballer is
		
Click to expand...

He is certainly worth it more than Ozil is worth it

Fabregas is a great signing for them ( unfortunately )


----------



## JCW (Jun 16, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Well if we want to spout of history, I presume you know arsenals old nick name? They were happy to be called the Bank of England when they paid top wedge. Chelsea weren't as big as you but were still getting trophies prior to roman. 

Your post just comes across as bitter fella. Arsenal are still small fry compared to Liverpool and UTD.
		
Click to expand...

No not bitter at all , if you know me and have met you would not think that , I am just posting a few facts , both man u and liverpool have been in div 2 not that long ago , you have to go back a very long time in Arsenal`s case ..................EYG


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 16, 2014)

JCW said:



			No not bitter at all , if you know me and have met you would not think that , I am just posting a few facts , both man u and liverpool have been in div 2 not that long ago , you have to go back a very long time in Arsenal`s case ..................EYG
		
Click to expand...

Us being in 2nd div for a few years in the 60's doesn't make Arsenal bigger - haven't both Everton and Villa been in for ages also ?! 

Yes Arsenal have been in the top division for a while - not sure what it's supposed to signify


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 16, 2014)

JCW said:



			No not bitter at all , if you know me and have met you would not think that , I am just posting a few facts , both man u and liverpool have been in div 2 not that long ago , you have to go back a very long time in Arsenal`s case ..................EYG
		
Click to expand...

so have city but I would argue they are bigger than arsenil at present and won more trophies, without even getting Liverpool and united into the equation


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 16, 2014)

JCW said:



			Sour grapes from a chelski fan , got jose back and spent lots but won nothing , will things change next year , you never know but you have a manager in jose who does not do being humble , if he was that great a manager or the special one why does he not go to a small club that does not have millions for him to spent and show us how great he is , fear of being a loser , fab is not worth 150k a week , no footballer is
		
Click to expand...

Actually, the above post seem 'sour grapes from an Arsenal fan'!

Football; worth/value? Mutually exclusive from what I can see!


----------



## JCW (Jun 16, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			Actually, the above post seem 'sour grapes from an Arsenal fan'!

Football; worth/value? Mutually exclusive from what I can see!
		
Click to expand...

I never said anything about being a bigger club , you and Liverpool phil just make it up as you go along , carry on , fact is what did chelski and liverpool win last season , notink and that is a fact ....................EYG


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 16, 2014)

JCW said:



			I never said anything about being a bigger club , you and Liverpool phil just make it up as you go along , carry on , fact is what did chelski and liverpool win last season , notink and that is a fact ....................EYG
		
Click to expand...

Oh I see, so because you've won the fa cup all of a sudden you're back at the top? Do me a favour! 

You're a well run, good team. But well away from the top table I'm afraid. But fair play to ya, you always have a good season, if seasons finished in march you'd have as many trophies as Liverpool........


----------



## Fish (Jun 17, 2014)

Well Arsenal have lost the plot and obviously have no ambition after snubbing Fabregas and deciding to go for Cleverley instead 

http://au.eurosport.com/football/pr...senal-eye-up-cleverley_sto4289969/story.shtml


----------



## JCW (Jun 17, 2014)

Fish said:



			Well Arsenal have lost the plot and obviously have no ambition after snubbing Fabregas and deciding to go for Cleverley instead 

http://au.eurosport.com/football/pr...senal-eye-up-cleverley_sto4289969/story.shtml

Click to expand...

They say in life Robin never go back just forward , when you coming down to play my home track Parkstone , its awesome , has been since march , not a better course in Dorset for an all round package mate......................Â£20 as i have a ticket just for you ......................EYG


----------



## Fish (Jun 17, 2014)

JCW said:



			They say in life Robin never go back just forward , when you coming down to play my home track Parkstone , its awesome , has been since march , not a better course in Dorset for an all round package mate......................Â£20 as i have a ticket just for you ......................EYG
		
Click to expand...

I'll look at some dates so I can bring Max & HID's with me :thup:


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 17, 2014)

Fish said:



			I'll look at some dates so I can bring Max & HID's with me :thup:
		
Click to expand...

as long as max doesn't bark too much!


----------



## Fish (Jun 17, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			as long as max doesn't bark too much! 

Click to expand...

It'll be self catering, caravan or a chalet, won't risk that again even if they do say their 'pet friendly' :angry:


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 17, 2014)

Fish said:



			It'll be self catering, caravan or a chalet, won't risk that again even if they do say their 'pet friendly' :angry:
		
Click to expand...

They sounded out of order and hope late rooms took it up with them too.


----------

